# POSSIBLE PAINT DEFECT PLEASE ADVISE



## goudergeoffrey (4 mo ago)

Hi all.

Im writing this post as I have an issue with a recently bought Nissan Juke 2. 5 white circles (two tone) appeared on my black car roof and darker spots on my bonnet (pearl white). The spots appeared during the heat wave and im suspecting that they appeared due to the extreme heat as the spray was probably done incorrectly. I live in Malta and it can get scorching hot here. Im suspecting its a pain defect. The showroom garage is not sure what it is and are taking wild guesses from bird crap to super glue but im pretty sure nothing was on the roof and bonnett before i noticed these. Now they are saying i should re spray both and that im not covered by the sp
 







ray warranty.

I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

It looks to me more like something has landed on the paintwork and etched in, more than faulty paintwork.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Agree with Ridders and most likely bird lime


----------

